# An idiot proof primer



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

I've just read about this site in Sound On Sound magazine, what a find!

This is a really basic first question (I hope!).

I'm reading through, looking at various graphs, figuring I'm going to need to buy an SPL meter and so on.

But ideally, I'd first like to read up on exactly what I'm doing and get used to the terminology, so I understand it totally.

At the moment, all I know is:

1) My room sounds AWFUL
2) That needs fixing
3) I have a LOT of acoustic 'deadening' material on the way
4) REW can help

If possible, I'd like a recommendation for a book that explains all of the basics of room acoustics as relates to exactly what REW does. I feel that if I went away and familiarised myself with the things that REW addresses / is concerned with .. I wouldn't just be following the instructions like a monkey scratching it's head and would actually think aaahh .. I *understand* why I'm doing this!

Are there any really 'newb friendly' books out there that will give me a fair idea without being drenched in technical language?

Thank you!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Halo,

I'm going to move your post to the Home Audio Acoustics section where we have people better equipped to answer your question.

When you get ready to use REW, come back to this section and we'll be able to help you with it. 

brucek


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

No problem, thanks very much


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Halo and welcome to the Shack!

We could start by knowing more about your room. Do you have some way of preparing a diagram/sketch of your room that you are going to treat... or maybe some pictures with room size? If you need hosting, we can host the images in the Image Gallery.

What kind of acoustic deadening material do you have on the way?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, I don't think there's a book that you can buy that will be recommended by our two acoustic guru's. I can provide you with a the following acoustic links I've collected over the last few years:

*Videos*
How to build a bass trap -- YouTube - How to make a Bass Trap Acoustic Panel (Tutorial)
How to set up a listening room -- YouTube - How to Set Up and Treat a Listening Room
Modal Ringing and resonance -- YouTube - Modal Ringing and Resonance
RealTraps videos -- http://www.realtraps.com/videos.htm


*Articles on DIY*
DIY Corner Absorber -- http://www.johnlsayers.com/HR/index1.htm
DIY Acoustics -- http://remixmag.com/mag/remix_diy_acoustics/index.html
DIY Panels -- http://geekwithfamily.com/2006/09/22/audiophile/how-to-build-jon-rischs-diy-acoustic-panels/
IG DIY Panels -- http://forums.soundandvisionmag.com/audiovideo/board/message?board.id=57&thread.id=7630


*Articles on Acoustics*
Acoustic Treatment and Design for 
Recording Studios and Listening Rooms -- http://www.ethanwiner.com/acoustics.html
Absorbtion Coeffecients -- http://www.bobgolds.com/AbsorptionCoefficients.htm
Absorbtion Coeffecients -- http://www.saecollege.de/reference_material/pages/Coefficient Chart.htm
Helmholtz Absorber -- http://www.mhsoft.nl/Helmholtzabsorber.asp
Room Acoustics -- http://www.silcom.com/~aludwig/Room_acoustics.html
Acoustical Room Treatment: A Survey of Methods and Materials -- http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volu...ent-methods-and-materials-12-2004-part-1.html
Sound Waves -- http://www.isvr.soton.ac.uk/spcg/Tutorial/Tutorial/StartCD.htm
DIY Network's Acoustic Treatments -- http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/hi_family_room/article/0,2037,DIY_13912_3471072,00.html
Acoustic Room Articles (list) -- http://www.ecoustics.com/Home/Accessories/Acoustic_Room_Treatments/Acoustic_Room_Treatment_Articles/
COF's (IG) Early Reflection Primer -- http://forums.soundandvisionmag.com/audiovideo/board/message?board.id=40&thread.id=27061
COF's (IG) Early Reflection Primer II -- http://forums.soundandvisionmag.com/audiovideo/board/message?board.id=40&thread.id=43449


*Forums*
Acoustics Forum -- http://forum.studiotips.com/index.php
Acoustics Forum -- http://basstraps.net/
Acoustics Forum -- http://www.audioasylum.com/cgi/etv.mpl?forum=rives
Acoustics Forum -- http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/


*Manufacturers*
John Mansville -- http://www.jm.com/insulation/performance_materials/2683.htm
Owens Corning -- http://www.owenscorning.com/commins...500&rlead=500&sufs=0&order=r&cq=&id=45e3341ea


*Retailers*
Gik Acoustic Panels -- http://www.gikacoustics.com/
Real Traps -- http://www.realtraps.com/index.htm
ATS Acoustics -- http://www.atsacoustics.com/
Ready Accoustics -- http://www.readyacoustics.com/index.php?go=home.welcome
ASC -- http://www.acousticsciences.com/
Acoustical Surfaces -- http://www.acousticalsurfaces.com/?source=google&gclid=CMnnlf3tmI4CFR3JYAod7xk1TQ
PMI -- http://www.pmiltd.com/cinepanel.html
Acoustics First -- http://www.acousticsfirst.com/ 
Auralex -- http://www.auralex.com/
Soundproof Foam -- http://soundprooffoam.com/acoustic.html?page_type=Sound Absorption
AudioTec USA -- http://www.audiotecusa.com/products_theater.php?PHPSESSID=5a3f436e2c5d68ebae3ac0097ba31447
ClearSonic -- http://www.clearsonic.com/
MSR -- http://msr-inc.com/EN/audiovideo.html


Happy reading.

JCD


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Halo said:


> Are there any really 'newb friendly' books out there that will give me a fair idea without being drenched in technical language?


Start with my Acoustics FAQ:

http://www.ethanwiner.com/acoustics.html

Then follow up with any questions here. My FAQ is not an REW tutorial, but it explains the basics of acoustics clearly with no math or jargon.

--Ethan


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

hey JCD

thanks ever so much for a comprehensive list! I lost all my bookmarks a while back and this is probably more complete than I had anyway.

cheers


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

This site is pretty good:

http://www.santafevisions.com/csf/html/lectures/

and to be honest, I'm a bit surprised that it's public.

Bob


----------

